# Does PCD install front license plate piece?



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

I'm hoping not as I am in a state that does not have front license plates. If they do by default can I have dealer call to make sure it's not done? Don't want any unnecessary holes drilled.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

They did not install mine. I had to ask them to install it.


----------



## ESS (Jan 10, 2002)

alee said:


> They did not install mine. I had to ask them to install it.


Thanks. Hope they don't take the liberty of installing mine.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ESS said:


> Thanks. Hope they don't take the liberty of installing mine.


They won't. My car was fresh off European Delivery and they kept everything as is until I gave them instructions. That included leaving the European plate on the front of the car, and all the toll tag stickers inside the windshield.

When it was time to pick up, they asked me what I wanted to do... including removing all stickers, removing the Zoll plate and putting it in the trunk, and drilling the front bracket on. And they asked me twice to make sure I wanted to have that front bracket mounted.

I wouldn't expect anything less.


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Front Plates*



ESS said:


> I'm hoping not as I am in a state that does not have front license plates. If they do by default can I have dealer call to make sure it's not done? Don't want any unnecessary holes drilled.


Our front Plates were not installed @ the PCD last October 2012 . We had our dealer in
San Diego install them when we got home. Unfortunately , California is one of the States
That requires Front Plates. Have a fabulous time @ the PCD. It was a trip of a lifetime for my 
Wife & I.


----------



## Mbrown328dx (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm glad they don't because my state doesn't require a front plate. It takes away the great look of the front in my opinion.


----------



## miata13 (Nov 22, 2007)

alee said:


> They won't. My car was fresh off European Delivery and they kept everything as is until I gave them instructions. That included leaving the European plate on the front of the car, and all the toll tag stickers inside the windshield.


Mine was exactly the same experience for our re-delivery June 2nd.

For those who live in a state requiring a front license plate, I found an excellent one here (no affiliation; just a very well made quality piece): http://www.usmillworks.com/bmw_front_license_plate_mount_bracket_tow_hook.html


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

My state does require the front plate. However, at the Performance Center during delivery, they asked if I wanted the front bracket to which I declined. Rolling the dice as long as possible.


----------

